# probleme:reinstaller tiger sur tournesol



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2012)

salut à tous

voila j'ai un tournesol G4 800mhz qui est très lent, j'ai tout d abord augmenté mes ram, passent de 256 à 724mo mais toujours pas de résultat,....!!!!
je pense qu'il faudrait que je reformate mon disque dur ou alors le changé..mais comment faire car je n'ais plus le cd installation, j'ai chercher sur le net mais pas moyen de le trouver..y a t il quel que chose à faire????

merci d'avance


----------



## Invité (22 Mai 2012)

Acheter un Tigre noir d'occasion


----------



## KERRIA (25 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir

C'est très beau un tournesol qui en son temps à été très performant...je n'arrive pas à me défaire du mien...qui ne me sert plus à rien..soit..mais le dernier OS que je lui ai collé était PANTHER...mais suis vite revenu à son OS d'origine...là on sent qu'il est à l'aise....et puis mes vieux logiciels en OS 9...ouah...super...

Bonne nuit


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mai 2012)

Perso, j'ai un tournesol et le passage à Tiger lui a donné un coup de fouet...


----------



## Suzumebachi (26 Juin 2012)

Moi je suis sous léopard avec mon tournesol 1 ghz. Alors c'est sur faut pas faire le fou a tt ouvrir en même temps ni vouloir jouer mais pour un usage basic il suffit largement.
L'interface graphique avec ses effets sur un vieux GPU de 64 mo m'a impréssioné. Là où pour vista et 7 il fallait 128mo mini pour aero. C'est suffisement rapide et réactif pour lire ses mails, se promener sur la toile, écouter de la musique sur iTunes. Par contre les vidéos en flash il a du mal et VLC et quicktime aussi. Les dvd sur idvd passent nickel eux par contre. 
Si tu peux trouver un dvd de léopard et un autre mac pour l'installer en mode target sur ton G4 800 tu risque d'être pas trop déçut.

Vista sur mon vieux portable pentium m 1.6ghz 512mo de ram c'était infernal.
Léopard sur G4 1ghz et 1go de ram c'est d'la balle *_*


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2012)

Son G4 800Mhz ne permettra pas l'installation de Léopard qui réclame 867Mhz au minimum, mais tu peux contourner cette règle en simulant les 67Mhz manquants avec "LéoAssist"


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2012)

Reste l'option DD neuf, voir SSD IDE si vraiment tu veux l'aider, car ce sont sûrement les accès disque qui le ralenti (il est vieux ce pauvre DD).


----------



## esv^^ (29 Juin 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Reste l'option DD neuf, voir SSD IDE si vraiment tu veux l'aider, car ce sont sûrement les accès disque qui le ralenti (il est vieux ce pauvre DD).



Non, iMacounet te dira qu'il est complètement ridicule et inutile de ré- investir dans une machine "obsolète"!
  

Coef: Upgrade géant PowerBook G4


----------



## CBi (29 Juin 2012)

Pour mémoire, le fil de référence sur l'upgrade du MacG4 c'est ici.

Et pour résumer mon expérience sur mes 2 Tournesols =

- mettre le max de RAM (1GB ou 2GB suivant les machines) = énorme impact sur les performances.
- changer le DD d'origine pour un DD plus rapide et avec une plus grande cache RAM = gros impact sur les performances.
- passer à un SSD = faible impact par rapport à la solution ci-dessus.

Par ailleurs, pour changer de DD sans les CD d'installation, une possibilité =
- acheter un boîtier externe Firewire et y placer son nouveau disque dur. 
  Ou à défaut, remplacer le lecteur de DVD dans le Mac par le nouveau disque dur. 
- faire une copie complète de l'ancien disque dur sur le nouveau avec Carbon Copy Cloner.
- tester que tout va bien en choisissant le nouveau disque dur comme disque de démarrage.
- remplacer l'ancien disque dur par le nouveau.


----------

